
Show HN: Pubs with a Fire – A map of local pubs with a fireplace - tomahony
http://pubswithafire.com
======
tomahony
This is a little project I started up to map all the pubs here in Dublin,
Ireland that have a fireplace. It got some good feedback via Twitter
(@pubswithafire) and I've since had over 500 pubs added all around the world.

I'd love to get some more good pubs added as well as some feedback and ideas
of where to take it.

------
tomahony
This is a little project I started up to map all the pubs here in Dublin,
Ireland that have a fireplace. It got some good feedback via Twitter
(@pubswithafire) and I've since had over 500 pubs added all around the world.

I'd love to get some more good pubs added as well as some feedback and ideas
of where to take it.

------
tomahony
This is a little project I started up to map all the pubs here in Dublin,
Ireland that have a fireplace. It got some good feedback via Twitter
(@pubswithafire) and I've since had over 500 pubs added all around the world.

I'd love to get some more good pubs added as well as some feedback and ideas
of where to take it.

------
tomahony
This is a little project I started up to map all the pubs here in Dublin,
Ireland that have a fireplace. It got some good feedback via Twitter
(@pubswithafire) and I've since had over 500 pubs added all around the world.

I'd love to get some more good pubs added as well as some feedback and ideas
of where to take it.

